# ADSL+ Modem for BSNL/Airtel



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello Guys, 
My Huawei 880 modem which was provided by BSNL is functioning erratically. I need to replace it with a better and stable ADSL+ modem. I may be switching provider to Airtel so the modem needs to be compatible with that too. 

Budget 1-2 K

Charan


----------



## ico (Jun 2, 2011)

Get Linksys WAG54G2 if available. Should be 2k. It is a Wifi router + ADSL modem. Belkin and Asus also have Wifi G router + ADSL modems priced at 2k.

Generally all ADSL modems are compatible with every ISP. All you have to change is VPI and VCI numbers in the settings page.

As far as normal ADSL modems are concerned, they should be around 1-1.2k. Get any from Linksys, Belkin or D-link.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 2, 2011)

ico said:


> Get Linksys WAG54G2 if available. Should be 2k. It is a Wifi router + ADSL modem. Belkin and Asus also has a Wifi G router + ADSL modem priced at 2k.
> 
> Generally all ADSL modems are compatible with every ISP. All you have to change is VPI and VCI numbers in the settings page.
> 
> As far as normal ADSL modems are concerned, they should be around 1-1.2k. Get any from Linksys, Belkin or D-link.



Sorry forgot to add that I already have a Linksys Wifi Router. I would be investing only in a Wireless N Router or a Wireless N + Modem. do you know about any specific models ?

EDIT:
Any way .. my existing modem is really giving me lots of trouble so I think I will pick one up this weekend and think about the additional wifi router later.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

Im going to SP Road today. Havent done any research on the modems.. will pick up either Linksys or DLink modem . 
Please let me know the model numbers. Ill check from my mobile. 

-Charan


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2011)

Get Linksys AM300 if you only need an ADSL Modem.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Get Linksys AM300 if you only need an ADSL Modem.


Whats the price?


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2011)

Charan said:


> Whats the price?


Should be 1000-1200 like all ADSL modems.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2011)

ico said:


> Should be 1000-1200 like all ADSL modems.


Wokay.. thats good enough! 

Ca@p.. looks like its gonna rain 

EDIT: 
Ok I'm in sp road. D-link DSL-2730U
its N150 model
quoted~ 2100/-

Buy/not buy?

EDIT
Ok... here we go.. 

Stand alone modem's were not at all available so bought D-Link DSL-2730U instead. Price: Rs 2150/- Inclusive of all taxes and bill. 

This is a Wireless N 150 product with built in Modem. 

WiFi and DHCP Setup was smooth.. not so with the ADSL configuration .. had to give up and go through the manual for the steps  

The modem is kept in the first floor in my room and our living room is diagonally opposite to my room and a floor below. I noticed that there is good speed and range in my living room, better than my previous LinkSys router. I thought of using that router as a range booster, but I dont think I will have to do that. 

Any way a good buy .. satisfied..

EDIT:  One thing I forgot to check was the wired connection. its 10/100 and not Gigabit. Facepalm.


----------

